# Pro Anabolic



## Scrumpy

Hi,

A friend of mine has mentioned to me the product "pro anabolic"

It claims to give similar anabolic effects of dianabol, but with NO side effects whatsoever.

From what i gather so far, it works on increasing protein synthesis in the muscles. I also read somewhere that you are meant to take it eveyr 1 - 2 hours with a source of protein, leading to the argument that gains are giong to be significantly increased with this regular protein intake anyway.

Can anyone shed any light on this supplement?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Scrumpy

Has anyone heard of it?

Used it?


----------



## Trimz

I was looking at it but after reading a few other forums they all say its c**p and a waste of money so ime going to look for something else and so should you probally


----------



## Magic Torch

Yeah they are magic beans from a magic land that make you massive.......


----------



## laurie g

huh havnt you posted the exact same response to norateen dan? are both giving you these gains


----------



## crepemiester

Hi guys

interesting reading about pro anabolic. good to hear some different views. I have just come across the product pro anabolic. my story is that I am joining the raf in 4 months and 3 weeks time. I train quite hard at the mo and am just doing my best to eat right. I have always focussed more on strength and size related training but have in the last few months focussed a bit more in increasing muscular endurance and cardio vascular capabilty. I want to start basic training in top shape and aim to increase my level on the bleep test to a good level. I use kettlebells and have encorporated the tabata training method into my sessions, but at the same time i still do the same amount of size and strength training. For someone in my position how do you think this product would help me? and also where is the best place to buy it and is it just a type of product or the name of a particular one? (hope that makes sense). Thanks alot guys. hope to hear from you. best wishes. David


----------



## Jungle

This product is getting my interest too, I need to see more feedback and reports before I splash out on it though


----------



## zelobinksy

I've used pro anabolic for 4 months,

it allowed me to gain weight (as i was having trouble gaining weight) it also allowed me to drop a few % in body fat, whilst some good strength gains were noticable.

it uses an insect hormone called istokensterone (something like that) i spoke to my GP abuot this and he said he's heard of the hormone and bodybuilding.

tbh whethere or not is was a placebo or actually valid, it did work for me.

Binksy


----------



## BigBetsch

After reading up on the website about pro anabolic i decided to try it purchased 2 bottles and have only been using it for a few days now so dont know how its gonna work yet will keep posted though


----------



## volatileacid

BigBetsch said:


> After reading up on the website about pro anabolic i decided to try it purchased 2 bottles and have only been using it for a few days now so dont know how its gonna work yet will keep posted though


Please do. I'm sceptical.


----------



## jay_handley

i read up on this and 8 out of 10 say its s**te.

no1 noes any indregients whats in it because it doesnt tell you whats in it on there site.

plus all the people that say it the DOGS are all martial arts,models, etc etc.

theres no feedback on it as from you or i.

so tbh its just a shoot in the dark i think.

but i could be wrong but will be good to here if does work but carnt see it giving the gains it say's on the site.


----------



## Jungle

Do you have any noticable results yet?


----------



## dorsetpowerlift

Hey Guys,

I have only just joined the Community today so a big hello to everyone!

I was browsing though the net at supplements the other day, and came across this pro anabolic supplement. There was lots of negatives about it on behalf of people that haven't actually tried it. And some positives from those who have, so i took my chances. I have been using it now only for 11 days. You take it once a day in the mornings, and you get a months worth in one pot. But i can say there is changes in my body already which is amazing in 11 days.

Obviously its not dramatic but you can notice. It doesn't say the ingredients on the site about whats actually in the bottle which is strange. But it does say on the bottle when you receive it. There was a slight mix up at the beginning when i ordered two bottles and only received one!. But i gave them a call and they were very apologetic and they sent a second bottle straight out the next day. Anyway my conclusion of this massive post which i am sure will be my first of many! is to try it, its a small price to pay for good gains!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Etsv

I have been think about taking these pills now 4 a few months. Its seems no matter how much i train or eat i dont gain any noticeable weight!

its been like this 4 a few years now and i lookin for alittle help.

I dont want any noticable side affects from this tho really and these seem the best option i wannna gain the wait and increase the strength most of these posts sound positive .... do you think i should go 4 it with these things??


----------



## fish30018260

Hey guys

I'm new on here and have been going to the gym on and off for a few years. I have started going alot now and have recently purchased Pro Anabolic as i have also heard some good things about this product. Before hand i have been using Maximuscle which i found worked also but after a recommendation from a fellow work mate in the Army i thought i'd try Pro Anabolic so i will keep you all posted how it goes.


----------



## Rob111

I've read on a forum before that the company is not what they say it is, people have tried phoning the number on the website and it is never picked up - couldbe wrong but sounds dodgy.

Good luck with the product though.


----------



## pete-vtr

Pro Anabolic from futurepharmaceuticals?

its a 100% scam, the tabs are vitaminB.

the product was oringally called 'niacin roids' not long after changed to 'kosterone roids' and now 'pro anabolic'.

I have checked out the company and they do not exist and the phone number is an answering machine, The photos of the research building are of a company called siemans who occupy units 107 to 110. Unit 106 c is an old hanger which is occupied by a business called Home Living Online, not Future Pharmaceuticals.

.

you've been forewarned.


----------



## tim hulse

so its a fake? are we 100% sue on this everyone?have there been any gains? ive also heard of this Max-GH4g, has anyone used this?


----------



## h2ltd

hi im new to weight lifting been doing it for 3 months now have you any info on thes pink triangle pills and how to get bigger m deltoideus quick plz thanks :confused1:


----------



## cruicky27

just bought some today gonna take pics of me now, then after a month will keep updating, thought ive spent **** loads on the lottery and never won so why not lol


----------



## Dazza

Odd how all these new accounts have sprung up all of a sudden :whistling:


----------



## Marti08

Can anyone let me know if these Pro Anabolic tablets are any good or not and where's best to buy them? If anyone has taken them do they have any picture of before and after they started taking them.


----------



## Mitch.

I looked into this a little while ago. If it is from the website www.futurepharmaceuticals.co.uk then I did hear some things about it.

Apparently the building they show as their research lab has been visited and is in fact a siemens factory. The testimonials are from non-existent people. I did call the number once and a guy just answered saying "hello" as if I called somebody's house.

Not too sure on this product.


----------



## Mitch.

pete-vtr said:


> Pro Anabolic from futurepharmaceuticals?
> 
> its a 100% scam, the tabs are vitaminB.
> 
> the product was oringally called 'niacin roids' not long after changed to 'kosterone roids' and now 'pro anabolic'.
> 
> I have checked out the company and they do not exist and the phone number is an answering machine, The photos of the research building are of a company called siemans who occupy units 107 to 110. Unit 106 c is an old hanger which is occupied by a business called Home Living Online, not Future Pharmaceuticals.
> 
> .
> 
> you've been forewarned.


Oops just saw this and posted similar thing.


----------



## Marti08

Ok thanks for that! It just have seen a couple of people saying it's really good! What is it you would recommend to take to make big gains quick?


----------



## cruicky27

has worked for gained 6lbs of lean muscle in the 1st month alone,


----------



## S.whiting

pete-vtr said:


> Pro Anabolic from futurepharmaceuticals?
> 
> its a 100% scam, the tabs are vitaminB.
> 
> the product was oringally called 'niacin roids' not long after changed to 'kosterone roids' and now 'pro anabolic'.
> 
> I have checked out the company and they do not exist and the phone number is an answering machine, The photos of the research building are of a company called siemans who occupy units 107 to 110. Unit 106 c is an old hanger which is occupied by a business called Home Living Online, not Future Pharmaceuticals.
> 
> .
> 
> you've been forewarned.


Thanks for the heads up  Am i just being stupid or is there a Pro anabolic that isnt fake ?

Cheers


----------



## WelshDragon

S.whiting said:


> Thanks for the heads up  Am i just being stupid or is there a Pro anabolic that isnt fake ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi guys, i literally just signed up this evening. Im pretty new to the Gym scene but have always had a good figure on me from Surfing alot and working in Construction as a Bricklayer.I just thought id try and shed some light on this topic.

Firstly i recently bought the "Pro Anabolic off the secure site through Google alongside the Pro Protein supposedly 91%.

Pro Anabolic comes in a small white bottle with a white label and blue outline on the border. It is actually a powder with a tiny spoon literally the size of your small finger nail. You take this once in the morning everyday with Fruitjuice supposedly to help absorbtion. On the bottle it says it contains the following.-(2-carbamimidol-methyl-amino acetic acid,Isoinokosterone) Maltodextrin,natural flavourings.

Now for results- Iv attended the Gym now for roughly 24 days going 3-4 times a week working mainly with freeweights doing low weight repetitions then moving on to maximum weight at the end of my set doing as much as possible. (Mainly upper body and back) I must be honest iv actually put on about half a stone on my scales at home however i have noticed that i am far more "cut" or defined atm. I did also notice a big jump in the weight i was able to rep after 2-3 weeks although this may just be the training in itself.

Hopefully that enough info for the more experienced amoung you to do some research and come up with some decisions. :thumbup1:

I may look into those ingredients myself as tbh im a little worried after reading some of those posts. Cheers guys.


----------



## m118

^ welsh dragon, have only just started the gym in general 24 days ago, or you started Pro Anabolic 24 days ago?


----------



## WelshDragon

I literally started the Gym 24 days ago but also started the supplements on my joining date or starting date m8.


----------



## m118

Aah, gotcha. Thanks for the feedback. To play devil's advocate, the problem is, its hard to tell whether you would have made the gains with or without the supplement. Newcomers to the gym, when training and eating well often report rapid changes in weight and strength.

Ideally, to assess Pro Anabolic's worth, it would be best to look into the ingredients and any clinical evidence to support their use in BBing/fitness, and also combine that with anecdotal reports of BBers/fitness people who have been training for a significantly long enough time to know within themselves whether a supplement is making a difference to their progress or not.

NB: i have no idea what 2-carbamimidol-methyl-amino acetic acid and isoinokosterone is


----------



## tom66

just took my first one today ive been going to gym for about 6 months ive had decent gains but i want a faster route to the top so i got pro anabolic hope it works by what dan said earlier it sounds promising but il have to find out im 17 by the way.


----------



## tom66

any gains from it?


----------



## Marvel

Which of these do you mean?

*http://www.futurepharmaceuticals.co.uk/shop/pro-anabolic-p-599.html* or

*http://www.lythambodybuilding.com/Anobolic-PRO-MAX-1* <--Im currently taking this product gonna see what gains i get.


----------



## tom66

pro anabolic futire pharmeticals and its class been takin it for 5 days i feel so much better in the gym il see what i get in a months time thogh


----------



## Redbeard85

I took the future pharmaceuticals one last year, and to be honest...the gains I made was mainly just down to my diet and training, and don't think this stuff worked at all, not that I noticed anyway. Just stick to your protein and pre-workouts, they work...


----------



## tom66

any other people whos tried it?


----------



## fewo

I use pro anabolic in powder form, i also stack it with maxi muscle cyclone. I have found an noticable gain in muscle size and strength. This appears to be a combination that works for me. I would recommend this to people that are looking for increase in size. In a year of training with the aboth products i have gone from eleven stone to fifteen and feel larger and more tonned.


----------



## m118

^ but how can you tell if its the pro anabolic and muscle cyclone, or just the extra calories it provides, in conjunction with the 1 year at the gym that's given the strength?

many people report gaining size when they start training, and extra calories whether from supps or not will fuel this growth.


----------



## xXRen

iv basically purchased this **** about a week ago. it didnt come at first i had to ring em up and tell em i aint got it, so they sent it again and i got it the next day. i oped it up and there was no pills just a ****ty pink powder that smelt like milkshake mixer. soo basically dont buy it. ITS A SCAM and they need to be reported mate! ****s


----------

